# Medical



## dp600 (May 13, 2018)

I am thinking about settling in Cyprus but I am on Warfarin and need regular tests as I can not be insured for this I worry this could be expensive.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Are you retired and receiving government retirement pension?
If you are then you will be entitled to use the government hospitals. Only a small fee is charged for tests and for medication.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

A pack of 28 warfarin tabs cost €1.86 (1 mg), €2.16 (3 mg) and €2.18 (5 mg). (see the price list on the Pharmaceutical services website.)

If you're in receipt of a UK State pension you should request an 'S1' form from the Overseas Healthcare Team on 0191 218 1999. (They will need your address in Cyprus and your NI Number). This will enable you to apply for a Cyprus Medical Card entitling you to (limited) healthcare in Cyprus and free healthcare (NHS) in the UK.

The holders of a Cyprus Medical Card are charged €3.00 to visit a GP and €6.00 to visit a Specialist. In addition, they pay €0.50 for each prescribed medicine and €0.50 for each laboratory test with a maximum charge of €10.00/medicine prescripton or laboratory test prescription form respectively.

Regards,


----------



## dp600 (May 13, 2018)

Thank You
I am on both a RAF pension and a Prison Officer Pension.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

I don't know if you're aware dp600 but Cyprus & UK recently agreed a revised double taxation agreement. You will have to pay Income Tax to HMRC on your RAF pension (not sure about your Prison Officer pension). But Income Tax on your State Retirement pension will be paid in Cyprus.

I wrote an article on the change - Tax shock for British residents in Cyprus.

I know this is good news for some and bad news for others unfortunately.

Regards,


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

To get the medical card and receive reduced medication and examinations costs you must be in receipt of the UK state pension you get at 65/66, not private pensions or pensions from other sources.


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

nhowarth said:


> A pack of 28 warfarin tabs cost €1.86 (1 mg), €2.16 (3 mg) and €2.18 (5 mg). (see the price list on the Pharmaceutical services website.)
> 
> If you're in receipt of a UK State pension you should request an 'S1' form from the Overseas Healthcare Team on 0191 218 1999. (They will need your address in Cyprus and your NI Number). This will enable you to apply for a Cyprus Medical Card entitling you to (limited) healthcare in Cyprus and free healthcare (NHS) in the UK.
> 
> ...


I think these prices are if you go to a government hospital or clinic/GP, not private practice GP? I stand to be corrected.


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

I have heard that people make day trips across the border into TRNC and can get prescription medicines for less than half the price in the Republic.


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

bencooper said:


> I have heard that people make day trips across the border into TRNC and can get prescription medicines for less than half the price in the Republic.


Not sure I would want to risk that. However, if you are on state pension, the Gen. Hospital is so low cost, that it isn't worth going anywhere else. Our local private clinic charges something like 35 euros just to walk through the door!


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

bencooper said:


> I think these prices are if you go to a government hospital or clinic/GP, not private practice GP? I stand to be corrected.


That's correct. Private practice GPs charge more.

Regards,


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi Nigel,
So am I right in thinking that when you get a cyprus med card you still can get free NHS treatment when your back in the UK and am wondering if theres a time limit, also on my S1 form it advises me to take out private health care at first because the Cyprus system may take up to several months following the submitting of the form to the General hospital. Am taking out med insurance for my non EU wife tomorrow and was thinking of doing the same for me ,
cheers
John


----------

